# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء ســـؤال؟ بخصوص السيرفرات المدفوعة

## 4ever

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لديا محل للإصلاح اجهزة الجوال و غالبا ماحتاج لفك شفرت ايفونات رسميا و احيانا التفعيل و شيك ايميل و ايضا بعض اجهزة نوكيا Sl3 + Xperia 
فهل من سيرفور يقدم هده الخدمات باسعار معقولة + ضمان وشكرا في انتظار الإرشادات*

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## 4ever

*شكرا اخي محمد جزاك الله الف خير للأسف الأثمنة فوق الخيال اضافة الى انها تتبع قانون اشتري السمك في البحر*

----------


## 4ever

شكرا ثم التواصل مع الأخ عزالدين العافية و هو نزيه

----------


## abdelalli02

شكرا اخي محمد

----------


## minagsm

مشكوووور

----------


## walidbob

شكراً يا أخي

----------


## lmhjoubi

شكرا استادي الغالي على التوضيح

----------

